# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum > [Question] Wood Termites Chemical for Treatment

## AmithS

Hi Guys, what chemical is used to treat wood termites that can be purchased without a license?

----------


## Dave A

Are you treating the wood or the soil?

----------


## AmithS

> Are you treating the wood or the soil?


Hi Dave, for wood.

----------


## Dave A

Creosote and Carbolineum come to mind.

----------

AmithS (05-Mar-19)

----------


## ians

> Creosote and Carbolineum come to mind.


Old motor vehicle oil? 

I read somewhere that fence poles back in the day where dipped and or painted in old engine old and are still standing to this day. Big brand products last around 30 years, oil even longer. 

Some people might say it contaminates the ground water. If you look at the warnings on the side of the creosote bottle, you need to work with a breathing apparatus.

----------


## ians

I have just finished painting all my deck poles with creosote, which i was told is H4 treated, however when i requested documentation, none could be provided. When you pay R30 a pole you should know better than to believe the fella selling them. I read up about the engine oil only after i finished painting the pole  :Frown: 

Found this while doing some research.

"How dangerous is creosote?
These reports indicate that brief exposure to large amounts of coal tar creosote may result in a rash or severe irritation of the skin, chemical burns of the surfaces of the eye, convulsions and mental confusion, kidney or liver problems, unconsciousness, or even death."

----------


## Dave A

I certainly recommend you take care to get the creosote on the wood rather than yourself  :Wink:

----------


## AmithS

Thanks ians, will look into it.

Thanks Dave, will do my best - maybe get a Hazmat Suit  :Rofl:

----------


## AmithS

One more Q, what is the best off the shelf spray treatment for wood borer?

----------


## Hermes14

> I have just finished painting all my deck poles with creosote, which i was told is H4 treated, however when i requested documentation, none could be provided. When you pay R30 a pole you should know better than to believe the fella selling them. I read up about the engine oil only after i finished painting the pole 
> 
> Found this while doing some research.
> 
> "How dangerous is creosote?
> These reports indicate that brief exposure to large amounts of coal tar creosote may result in a rash or severe irritation of the skin, chemical burns of the surfaces of the eye, convulsions and mental confusion, kidney or liver problems, unconsciousness, or even death."


As Dave said take care when using it but I have used creosote a lot & have never had any problems.

----------


## Dave A

> One more Q, what is the best off the shelf spray treatment for wood borer?


CTX 108 and Ultrakill Timberdefence are options. They are very similar products and in a solvent that is highly flammable though. Although the label allows for spraying, I really don't recommend using that method of application due to the increased fire hazard and only apply in a well-ventilated area. 

I'm also a little concerned about your use of the term "for wood borer". If the timber is already infested, applying liquid pesticides may not actually solve the infestation problem. Coatings are more preventative than curative...

----------

